# How many cycles do you run a year, on average?



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

As the title suggests....

How many cycles do you run a year?

How long do you run these cycles for?

How long do you leave between cycles?

How many months in total per year are you Gear free?

These questions have all recently come to mind, as i feel that with my drive to be the best that i can be, i am having less and less time off the juice, and running more & more, Longer & Longer cycles....

I am interested to hear from everyone how often they use, put particuarly from the "big boy's" as i put it, such as PaulS, TinyT, JamesL, and soo on.... These are guys that have made it, or atleast should have made it in my eyes, and it would be really interesting to hear from them about this.

Many Thanks guys.....

I believe this post to be in the appropriate section, but Mods feel free too move it if needed :tongue:

Si


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

All year round, never come off

I think you`ll find this applys for all the "bigger boys" as you put it


----------



## mph (Jul 4, 2009)

So far I've been strict to one a year, perhaps that's why I can never get huge!!!! As for cycle length, depends on the drug.


----------



## Al Kerseltzer (May 5, 2008)

only 1 per year for me from now on. starts in jan and lasts 52 weeks. however the dosage will vary from depending on whether blasting or cruising which i have been doing for several months now. will put up a post soon telling of my results so far which have been great.


----------



## hedztrong! (Mar 20, 2008)

once every 6mos for me...alternating test with an oral and test with another anabolic (deca, primo..) ten weeks at the most...never done a 12 weeker,,,yet!


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

i plan on staying on all year this year.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I just run one biiiiigggggg-ass cycle pmsl!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Once a year.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Bazzoka Tooth said:


> i plan on staying on all year this year.


dont blame you, im gonna be cruising on test till the day i die.


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

How come you guys do cruises then ? instead of 10 week cycles ? englighten mee


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Titchy Dan said:


> All year round, never come off
> 
> I think you`ll find this applys for all the "bigger boys" as you put it


Non of the 'bigger boys' I know take this aproach, and we are talking men up to 300lb here, Their general opinion seems to be that you get better gains by letting your receptors refresh during time off...

I used to aim for the time on is time off rule but due to Competing this year that has gone out the window some what, I will after my rebound cycle be taking at least Three months off and getting full Bloods done before resuming any gear.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I feel on this subject it's down to the individual. I've been more than 15 weeks, I come off when I feel I need to, my body usually tells me this. I do what suits me, I know a lot of research has been done to say how things should be used, but this reseach hasn't been done on me.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

well so far i have done 3 cycles not inculding this one over 2 years. 1 was 10 weeks, 1 was 14 and the next was 22 weeks.

however i have now been on since december last year and will stay on until may next year when i compete then take 4-6 months off. unless of course the doc tells me i have some issue with my bloods that i get done every 3 months then i will come off immediatly


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

chilisi said:


> i knew you were full of sh*t :tongue:


All I said was all year round. Ive recently gone on (first time) an will stay on all year round. Whats wrong with that?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

Titchy Dan said:


> All year round, never come off
> 
> I think you`ll find this applys for all the "bigger boys" as you put it


Garbage, that is not true at all.

Personally it depends what i am doing but 4-6 months on lowish doses followed by as long off is my fav.


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

Another reason for asking this question is that "I" personally feel that my gains have slowed dramatically due to being on cycle for such a long period of time?

Does anyone else find this? Gains slowing dramatically due to being on for soo long?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

Flexboy23 said:


> Another reason for asking this question is that "I" personally feel that my gains have slowed dramatically due to being on cycle for such a long period of time?
> 
> Does anyone else find this? Gains slowing dramatically due to being on for soo long?


Sure you can only push the body for so long before its time to rest.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Flexboy23 said:


> Another reason for asking this question is that "I" personally feel that my gains have slowed dramatically due to being on cycle for such a long period of time?
> 
> Does anyone else find this? Gains slowing dramatically due to being on for soo long?





Con said:


> Sure you can only push the body for so long before its time to rest.


So for us older blokes, time to cruise...


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

Con said:


> Garbage, that is not true at all.
> 
> Personally it depends what i am doing but 4-6 months on lowish doses followed by as long off is my fav.


Hey Con 

Does that mean you run about 1 to 2 cycles a year at most then? With good periods of time off.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

Flexboy23 said:


> Hey Con
> 
> Does that mean you run about 1 to 2 cycles a year at most then? With good periods of time off.


More like one long cycle and then the rest of the year off.

I hate pct it takes a fair bit of time and involves nasty drugs and generally feeling crap i rather not replicate this experience very often.

Currently taking 6 months off.....


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

Con said:


> More like one long cycle and then the rest of the year off.
> 
> I hate pct it takes a fair bit of time and involves nasty drugs and generally feeling crap i rather not replicate this experience very often.
> 
> Currently taking 6 months off.....


Do you not run any sort of PCT at the end of your long cycle then?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

Flexboy23 said:


> Do you not run any sort of PCT at the end of your long cycle then?


Oh of course but it does mean i enjoy doing it.

The side effects of steroids have been proven to disappear after being off for up to a year. So imo run a good long cycle then take a long period off..... its not ideal for max growth but i am not a pro so i dont need to push it


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

dogue said:


> Non of the 'bigger boys' I know take this aproach, and we are talking men up to 300lb here, Their general opinion seems to be that you get better gains by letting your receptors refresh during time off...
> 
> I used to aim for the time on is time off rule but due to Competing this year that has gone out the window some what, I will after my rebound cycle be taking at least Three months off and getting full Bloods done before resuming any gear.


Most people do not have the required amount of "off time" before jumping back on cycle, if thats going to happen its actually more healthy and responsible to stay on rather than half heartidly come off and go back on beofre the body is ready.

As the lad posted, you'd be suprised who stay on all the time contrary to what you believe.


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

Con said:


> Oh of course but it does mean i enjoy doing it.
> 
> The side effects of steroids have been proven to disappear after being off for up to a year. So imo run a good long cycle then take a long period off..... its not ideal for max growth but i am not a pro so i dont need to push it


Well i want too do everything possible for MAX growth obviously, but i feel like i know my own body well enough now, to know when having some time off is actually more benefical to growth in the long run, rather than just staying on constantley.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Flexboy23 said:


> Well i want too do everything possible for MAX growth obviously, but i feel like i know my own body well enough now, to know when having some time is actually more benefical to growth in the long run, rather than just staying on constantley.


The body grows in phases, no matter what your taking or not taking, or eating and training, it can only grow so much for a period of time before taking stock.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

well i usualy do 12wks on 6-8 wks off. my current cycle has lasted 22wks so far i have lowered my dose to 250mg test a wk, i will run this for 5 wks with mast and t5 and diet down then drop gear, have a rebound after diet and then and run my pct maybe throw in slin igf for pct. take about 6-8 wks off gear but maybe still on slin and igf. then do another cycle. but for the moste part i just see how i feel. i dnt cruse but am thinking about it. after a 20wk blast i definatly felt i had platoued so for me i cant see how lowering the dose then uping it will help with gains i would rather come off recover....ish and then jump back on.


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Five-O said:


> Most people do not have the required amount of "off time" before jumping back on cycle, if thats going to happen its actually more healthy and responsible to stay on rather than half heartidly come off and go back on beofre the body is ready.
> 
> As the lad posted, you'd be suprised who stay on all the time contrary to what you believe.


 ...Sopranos fan Five-o?

There is nothing contrary to what I believe with the people I was refering to, they don't stay on year round...

Also I agree that if your not having sufficient time off between cycles you would do better to cruise


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Titchy Dan said:


> All year round, never come off
> 
> I think you`ll find this applys for all the "bigger boys" as you put it


i know a fair few of the "bigger boys" in the sport and hardly any of them stay on all year



Titchy Dan said:


> All I said was all year round. Ive recently gone on (first time) an will stay on all year round. Whats wrong with that?


so you have not done a cycle before and yet you are going to stay on all year?? and you ask what is wrong with that......quality

last year i tried cruise and blast theory felt great and held onto alot of my gains from one blast to another but what i found was the 1st blast (after 12 weeks off cycle) which was 10 weeks i gained 17lbs (227lbs) i cruised for 12 weeks i dropped only 5lbs (222lbs) the problem was on my 2nd blast which was exactly the same as my first blast i went from 222lbs to 231lbs so only a 9lb gain opposed to the 17lb gain on the 1st blast which was the same as the 2nd blast......

my thinking behind this is that the shock to the body after a cruise is not as great as if you have come off all gear.

so in my opinion it is better to cycle than to cruise and blast and the way i cycle is to have the same time off as i had on cycle this way you can rest your body and not just the HPTA........

many including myself in the past are to scared to come off and not feel the same pump as they do on steroids, my advice to anyone unless you make a living from bodybuilding do some research and find the best PCT for you then cycle steroids.....


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

Time on = Time off , is how i cycle and as others have said unless your pro and bodybuildings paying the bills no need at all to stay on all year round .

Makes me laugh to read that people on here stay on all year round and arent competing or have never competed!!


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> *i know a fair few of the "bigger boys" in the sport and **hardly any of them stay on all year*
> 
> last year i tried cruise and blast theory felt great and held onto alot of my gains from one blast to another but what i found was the 1st blast (after 12 weeks off cycle) which was 10 weeks i gained 17lbs (227lbs) i cruised for 12 weeks i dropped only 5lbs (222lbs) *the problem was on my 2nd blast which was exactly the same as my first blast i went from 222lbs to 231lbs so only a 9lb gain* opposed to the 17lb gain on the 1st blast which was the same as the 2nd blast......
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input paul, its helped to clear up a few of my thoughts around lengths of cycles, and the gains made with long cycles, so on and so forth...

I was always under the impression that Pro bodybuilders never come off, but from my own personal experiance i noticed a real slow down in gains from being on for too long, so this helps me realise that even the biggest guys still take time off at some point..

Does this come back to the whole idea of clearing your receptor sites, for a better shock of growth when you hit your next cycle?


----------



## Catsup007 (Dec 17, 2008)

Con said:


> Garbage, that is not true at all.
> 
> Personally it depends what i am doing but 4-6 months on lowish doses followed by as long off is my fav.


For example how would one of your cycles look like?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

Catsup007 said:


> For example how would one of your cycles look like?


Depends what i am trying to do...

Lets say a cutting cycle 350mg test prop 225mg tren ace 175mg masteron once the cut is over up the test to 500-750mg and just use that.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Con said:


> Depends what i am trying to do...
> 
> Lets say a cutting cycle 350mg test prop 225mg tren ace 175mg masteron once the cut is over up the test to 500-750mg and just use that.


you big gay,JW's cat uses more than that:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

weeman said:


> you big gay,JW's cat uses more than that:lol: :lol:


:laugh: Ok well in my last cutter for my show i had a sneaky 350mg winstrol in there also, that better?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

muuuuuuuuch better,phew,thought you had lost all self respect there mate,that was a close call:lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Flexboy23 said:


> Does this come back to the whole idea of clearing your receptor sites, for a better shock of growth when you hit your next cycle?


 don't really know mate to be fair now one does.....i know from personel experiance that if i take 12-14 weeks off gear i gain 17lbs if i cruise and go on the same cycle i gain 9lbs does not take a huge amount of brains to figure out which way to go....yet on the non cruise method you don't feel big and hard all the time :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> don't really know mate to be fair now one does.....i know from personel experiance that if i take 12-14 weeks off gear i gain 17lbs if i cruise and go on the same cycle i gain 9lbs does not take a huge amount of brains to figure out which way to go....yet on the non cruise method you don't feel big and hard all the time :laugh::laugh:


But surely if you take off 12-14 weeks then your going to lose a lot more than if you just did a cruise so perhaps your just regaining old tissue that was lost?

I fully agree with you i was just curious behind your thinking on this.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

but in the same respect Paul i dont think you would expect to gain anything like 17lbs on every cycle you did when you came off PCT'd then went back on?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Con said:


> But surely if you take off 12-14 weeks then your going to lose a lot more than if you just did a cruise so perhaps your just regaining old tissue that was lost?
> 
> I fully agree with you i was just curious behind your thinking on this.


well it depends on your PCT plan and what type of gains you made......



weeman said:


> but in the same respect Paul i dont think you would expect to gain anything like 17lbs on every cycle you did when you came off PCT'd then went back on?


yes i agree i am just pointing out that by staying on you get less for the same amount of gear so you would need to raise your doses to keep gaining...

Gains aside all my blood levels went up when cruising opposed to dropping when off cycle i know this seems like an obvious statement but many only think of the HPTA when they should be looking at Full Blood count, Cholesterol and Liver values all raise when on cycle coming off is needed to rest your system as i said before for me i really don't see the need to cruise long term if you do not make your living from bodybuilding......

i can only draw knowledge from the things i have done my experiences tell me i seem to get more from cycling than cruising......


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

'well it depends on your PCT plan and what type of gains you made'

thats a very vague statement pscarb, within reason gains are gains?

The way im seeing it is if you cycle and add three bricks to your wall, you maintain aswell as possible with a pct relevant to meds your using.

most likley one or two bricks may fall but next cycle you add another three to your wall. kinda two steps forward one step back approach. this is ofcourse if you have surpassed your gentic limit...

otherwise you can carry on to make gains off gear.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> well it depends on your PCT plan and what type of gains you made......
> 
> yes i agree i am just pointing out that by staying on you get less for the same amount of gear so you would need to raise your doses to keep gaining...
> 
> ...


aaaaaaaah ok mate i see where your coming from now


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

shauno said:


> 'well it depends on your PCT plan and what type of gains you made'
> 
> thats a very vague statement pscarb, within reason gains are gains?
> 
> .


well yes gains are gains but are all gains created equal??

the answer is no......

you could lose 75% of your gains if the majority of the gains where sh1t because you thought sticking a needle in your ass was all you had to do to get big.....paid no attention to diet or gear choice, we have all seen the moon face guys in the gym that look considerably smaller off cycle these are normally the guys who's diet is crap take to much gear or don't know what PCT stands for.....


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I do a year.Then 4 months of just gh slin then back on for along cycle from now on anyway.I,ve just done my year.The only drug that worry,s me is tren because i want kids..

Pcarb then you get the guys who say 4week cycles all year round are the way to.But there just on drugs all year any way 4weeks on 4weeks pct...Pathetic


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

And when i,m on long cycles after 3 months i drop dose for 2 months,Then up dose again so that way i dont have to keep uping and uping to get esults.


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

i just do the one february till september


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Pscarb, i have not read all of the thred so sorry if this has already been said. if you cruse then you must hold more water then if you come off? maybe you gain more weight on a cycle because you are adding a lot more water then if you cruse as you are keeping hold of some of that water? gains in lean tissue may be the same?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bkoz said:


> I do a year.Then 4 months of just gh slin then back on for along cycle from now on anyway.I,ve just done my year.The only drug that worry,s me is tren because i want kids..


any drug should worry you long term as all of them will cause you a certain amount of infertility, just be prepared for a long off period when you want kids....



bkoz said:


> Pcarb then you get the guys who say 4week cycles all year round are the way to.But there just on drugs all year any way 4weeks on 4weeks pct...Pathetic


yes they are cycling but your body needs more rest than just 4 weeks PCT and coming off is more than just about the recovery of the HPTA



bkoz said:


> And when i,m on long cycles after 3 months i drop dose for 2 months,Then up dose again so that way i dont have to keep uping and uping to get esults.


so you cruise then blast?



big_jim_87 said:


> Pscarb, i have not read all of the thred so sorry if this has already been said. if you cruse then you must hold more water then if you come off? maybe you gain more weight on a cycle because you are adding a lot more water then if you cruse as you are keeping hold of some of that water? gains in lean tissue may be the same?


this may be my point is not all about gains but about giving your body a rest, those who cruise do you get bloods done to check cholestral, FBC, Liver/Kidney values?? if not why not....

listen i am all for gear i have been using for 20yrs and i have pretty much done every cycle their is but i just don't see why you would constantly batter your body without get health checks when your living is not from bodybuilding

Bkoz can iask mate you stay on all year so the last time you was on how many health checks did you get? how big did you get??


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

dogue said:


> ...Sopranos fan Five-o?
> 
> There is nothing contrary to what I believe with the people I was refering to, they don't stay on year round...
> 
> Also I agree that if your not having sufficient time off between cycles you would do better to cruise


Indeed I am :thumb:

And I also agree, with the latter of your post :beer:


----------



## arnold84 (Apr 14, 2008)

i usually do one bulk cycle and one cut cycle, both usually 12 weeks. although this current cut cycle has ended being a 24 weeker as ive included an 8 week rebound.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> this may be my point is not all about gains but about giving your body a rest, those who cruise do you get bloods done to check cholestral, FBC, Liver/Kidney values?? if not why not....
> 
> listen i am all for gear i have been using for 20yrs and i have pretty much done every cycle their is but i just don't see why you would constantly batter your body without get health checks when your living is not from bodybuildingQUOTE]
> 
> buddy i dont cruse i was just throwing an idea out there thats all, i agree with what you are saying


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Once a year.


fcuk me buddy judging by your AV i thought you would do more then just 1? oh w8 thats yates? lol my bad buddy so what do you look like then?

has any one actually ever seen this guy?


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

From starting this thread and listening to the comments of others, PaulS especially... I have made the decision too come off cycle in the next 2 weeks.

I am also taking a week off training as i have injurys in my wrist and knee that just arn't getting better, so hopefully a week off training and coming off the gear will help solve alot of my growth problems.

Ill give you alittle background as too how long i have been on recently:-

Last year was all about putting on the MASS for me, as i was aiming to compete at the Portsmouth show so i ran two (what i would call heavy cycles for me) of:

750mg test P/W

100md Oxy ED

My problem was that the second cycle i ran was right towards the end of the year, and it was gonna finish by december. However this ment that i would not be able to take sufficient time off before i needed to start my cutting cycle in prep for the show, so i just went straight from a 10 week mass cycle into my 14 week cutting cycle with no break.. After the show i ran PCT but was only off the gear for 1.5months, which i know was insufficent and went straight back on the TEST and Oxys, again, and have run for the last 10 weeks.

Looking at this as i write it shows a 34week "ON" period... Makes me realise i definatley need to give my body a break if i hope to progress any further.

Just incase you guys are interested here is my Cutting cycle i used for the show:-

Weeks 1 - 12 = Test 250mg PW

Weeks 2 - 10 = Deca 300mg PW

Weeks 2 - 14 = Proviron 50mg ED

Weeks 2 - 13 = Stanozolol 40mg ED

Weeks 4 - 12 = HGH 4iu ED

Weeks 9 - 14 = Clenbuterol 80mcg ED

Weeks 8 - 14 = Tri-Tren 150mg PW

Weeks 8 - 14 = Ephedrine 1 Tab before training

Thought that might be intresting for some of yay  It worked well for me....


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> I just run one biiiiigggggg-ass cycle pmsl!


good lad :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

big_jim_87 said:


> buddy i dont cruse i was just throwing an idea out there thats all, i agree with what you are saying


did not mean my reply to come across as towards you mate it was a general comment


----------



## Guru Josh (Apr 10, 2009)

6 months on, 3 - 4 months off.


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

i cycle on and off, could be a 12-14 wk cycle but never any longer, i use small doses and only use injectable steriods apart from proviron i dont use orals any more

ive become alot more concious of my over all health now its not just about size, i work hard on my cardio diet etc

there does seem to be a link between a build up of plaque on the heart and steriod use so ill only use moderate doses because of this

im 203lbs at present 10% bf and be happy to plateau at 220lbs, when i get to this size ill maybe look into using hgh and cutting back on my steriod use, maybe a nice simple cutter for the summer months

abulking cycle for me would be as follows

test e 500mg awk x 12

deca 200mg a wk x 10

proviron 50mg ed throughout


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

chilisi said:


> your first post made out like you've been on gear all year round..and you've always protested you havent touched a drop :innocent:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Catsup007 (Dec 17, 2008)

Con said:


> Depends what i am trying to do...
> 
> Lets say a cutting cycle 350mg test prop 225mg tren ace 175mg masteron once the cut is over up the test to 500-750mg and just use that.


and that is per week or thats your total? I don't quite understand, since all of those should be injected eod, you take all of that eod, per week or you divide that in lets say 20 weeks? What should a pct for that look like, i'm pretty eager to know, I've always cycled time on + pct = time off, but then again I only have 6 cycles under my belt.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol at a guess i would say week totals lol you can figuer that by the amount i dnt realy know what your saying buddy tbh?


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

Okay heres another question to throw into the mix:-

When you have your "time off" have you dropped everything? By this i mean, you are not even running Peptides to supplement the lack of gear during your "off" period?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I only ever tend to run one cycle a year.


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

chilisi said:


> your first post made out like you've been on gear all year round..and you've always protested you havent touched a drop :innocent:


As I stress, now I am yes. Apologies for the misconception



willsey4 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


What you laughing for?!


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

Con said:


> Garbage, that is not true at all.
> 
> Personally it depends what i am doing but 4-6 months on lowish doses followed by as long off is my fav.





Pscarb said:


> i know a fair few of the "bigger boys" in the sport and hardly any of them stay on all year
> 
> so you have not done a cycle before and yet you are going to stay on all year?? and you ask what is wrong with that......quality
> 
> ...


Ok, well I stand correct on this matter then HOWEVER, my post was purely from the point of view of advice I had been shared with by a few guys who i would certainly consider to be "bigger boys" and two of which are previous competitve bb`s


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thats fine mate but from that conversation you came to the conclusion that ALL big bodybuilders stay on??


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Titchy Dan said:


> What you laughing for?!


Was funny...


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have done 3 cycles in the last 2 years but in those last 2 years i have spent time away from the gym etc.

Now im more serious my average per year will prob increase but we will see.

This is the first time I have gone from blast -cruise - and soon back to blast again. If this works well then great. Prob means more cycles. If not then back to structured pct and good amount of time off.


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

varies greatly. blast cruising at mo so not sure if all the blasts count as cycles or not.


----------



## Catsup007 (Dec 17, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol at a guess i would say week totals lol you can figuer that by the amount i dnt realy know what your saying buddy tbh?


Yeah that's what I thought but damn 4 - 6 months and at dosages is a bit much for me. And with what dosages you cruise and for how long.


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> thats fine mate but from that conversation you came to the conclusion that ALL big bodybuilders stay on??


I appreciate that, i do word my posts akwardly sometimes. On a side note then, I was under the impression that the top bodybuilders, so we`re talking the Colemans, Cutlers, Jacksons etc stay on all year round whilst taking there growth hormone?

Surely they can stick to two cycles a year? I think I remember seeing once a detail on typical 1980`s bodybuilders cycles consisting of 30 weeks or so on to all in one go then a month or so off then back on again?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

one thing is for sure no one and i mean no one on the net knows what the likes of these guys use and for how long....and to be fair it does not matter you make a choice in what you use and for how long depending on your situation as i have said before if you are not competing or making money at any level out of bodybuilding/strongman or being big then i see no reason to put your body through the stresses of staying on all year be that by cruising....


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Catsup007 said:


> Yeah that's what I thought but damn 4 - 6 months and *at dosages is a bit much for me*. And with what dosages you cruise and for how long.


yea but this isnt you its con lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Used to mainly do 6 weeks on 10 weeks off.

This year just ran one, but it's been since about march, coming off next week and won't be back on until feb next year.


----------



## Catsup007 (Dec 17, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> yea but this isnt you its con lol


That's what I said fella didn't I :tongue:


----------



## munkyboy (Apr 25, 2009)

At 5'5" and 16 stone I suppose I fall into the 'bigger guy' category.

I usually run between 10-16 wks and take 8-12wks off.

I have always given my body a break as I've had mates who've ended up with very low natural test levels and high cholestorol levels due to very long heavy cycles and very little off time.

As Pscarb says, if you stay on all year round it's just sensible to get bloodwork done.

As I'm competing next year I'll run gh right through til showtime, and slin until my diet starts in January.

When I stop competing i will stop using.


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> one thing is for sure no one and i mean no one on the net knows what the likes of these guys use and for how long....and to be fair it does not matter you make a choice in what you use and for how long depending on your situation as i have said before if you are not competing or making money at any level out of bodybuilding/strongman or being big then i see no reason to put your body through the stresses of staying on all year be that by cruising....


I suppose it would be good if we knew. What we need is for Ronnie to sign up on UK Muscle...... cant see it happening though

Everytime you post Paul I feel as though a professor is talking to me in a lecture - wealth of knowledge mate, im certainly learning from you!


----------



## ymir (Jun 4, 2007)

one cycle / year, all year :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Titchy Dan said:


> I suppose it would be good if we knew. What we need is for Ronnie to sign up on UK Muscle...... cant see it happening though
> 
> Everytime you post Paul I feel as though a professor is talking to me in a lecture - wealth of knowledge mate, im certainly learning from you!


glad you get something from my ramblings mate....

to be fair even if Ronnie signed up and was totally honest it would do no one any good because that is what Ronnie uses to get big which is totally different to what anyone else would use........

i know a few Pro BB's and you would not believe how little they use compared to some on this and other internet boards........steroids are always put before diet , genetics and training when in fact most who make it to the top where big compared to most before they touched steroids....


----------

